# Audi Reading (Sytner) - Appalling!



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

See

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...chanic-committed-suicide-colleagues-set-fire/

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...lled-himself-audi-garage-not-to-blame-coroner

Absolutely appalling behaviour
The management of Reading Audi want sacking over this
I'm surprised no charges have been brought by the CPS against the vermin who did this


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Jesus,,,,,,, I'm speechless!


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

Holy S**t!


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

I think Audi UK should look very carefully at this dealership and their customers should as well.
This should have been referred to the CPS.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Disgraceful. His co workers should hang their heads in shame and be under no illusions the young lad would still be here today if it wasn't for them. Even if he had problems, he should have been able to go to work of a morning with no fear that work would add to that. 

In what world is setting fire to somebody and pressure washing them remotely acceptable? Last time I checked that's at the very least common law battery. Audi should fire the lot of them simple as.

Rest in peace George.


----------



## padhinbed (Sep 2, 2016)

RIP George. Audi really need to do more to reassure customers as do Sytner. I think more so Sytner as the employer in this case as they really have failed this young man.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

My God, unbelievable. What is the world coming to.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Behaviour like this is from the top of the dealership down; they'll just be more careful about getting caught next time

Few platitudes to the court and parents, give it six months and they will pretend it never happened. Not that they admit any blame in the first place. 

Scumbags 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Every one of the managers and co workers in that dealership should be charged with causing the death of poor George. They tortured that poor guy. 

Rest in peace George. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Disgrace. If they'd have been trying that **** on with me someone would have been picking their teeth off the floor.

Animals. Blatant bullying.
Let's hope somewhere they have a conscience, and this haunts them for a very long time.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

PugIain said:


> Disgrace. If they'd have been trying that **** on with me someone would have been picking their teeth off the floor.
> 
> Animals. Blatant bullying.
> Let's hope somewhere they have a conscience, and this haunts them for a very long time.
> ...


Damn right!! I was a mechanic straight out of school, yes there was the usual pranks but people can still take it too far. My mentor and other mechanics learned very quickly not to take it too far with me after I launched a 4 lb melhammer at Someone across the workshop for taking the ****.

Although this is the first time I've seen this in the spotlight from the press, Sytner have a reputation which forgoes this quite a long way. The belief that they are a "prestige" dealers doesn't mean diddly squat if you don't treat your staff right or serve customers with the respect they deserve.

If I were Audi I'd be reviewing my position with Sytner very quickly.

This kid sounded like a number of teenagers in this country with some anxiety over various things, but just wanted to fix cars and chase his dream. To single him out like that is the most disgusting thing I've ever heard. I'm a firm believer in karma - what you give out will come back to you, those in the dealers that were involved and/or turned a blind eye dismissing it as health issues are in for a big shock. It'll catch-up with them one day. If I had my way they'd be s******g teeth and eating with a straw for the rest of their lives.

RIP George.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Utterly disgusting and from the quotes of his line manager its clear they are taking no responsibility or feel any remorse. 

Come on Audi - this dealership represents YOU - what do you have to say about this, what will you do. 

I have posted on Audi UKs and Sytner Groups Facebook page


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

"I was in the workshop when a prank was played on George and set on fire.

"It did not go too far. We knew where to draw the line," he said.

"It was not bullying."

Really? Jesus christ I don't understand how people can take part and watch this happen...


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

This might sound a bit naive but it amazes me that this sort of thing happens and to this extent! 

It makes me sick to my stomach that bullying and initiation pranks still happen in this day and age and makes me worried for what kind of school and work environments I'm bringing my little ones into!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's a shocking case and clearly their bullying caused the young lad to take his life. 

The lack of any remorse or acceptance that their behaviour was bullying is something else. 

The fact they also knew the lad had issues with depression, and picked on him for that too, just further adds to how cynical and evil their behaviour was.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

The most worrying thing is that his co workers don't consider themselves to be in the wrong.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Share the story far and wide and hopefully it ,ay have enough impact on Sytner and Audi that somebody actually gives a damn enough to take action....


----------



## jamiewatkin (Apr 29, 2017)

This needs reporting to Audi head office in Germany.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> Share the story far and wide and hopefully it ,ay have enough impact on Sytner and Audi that somebody actually gives a damn enough to take action....


Audi UK, Sytner Group and Audi Reading all have Facebook pages - good place to start.

Normal, decent people need to make a stand against these businesses, not doing so is like admitting that how they treated a vulnerable young man is acceptable


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

jamiewatkin said:


> This needs reporting to Audi head office in Germany.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's inconceivable they don't already know.

The fact is Audi will continue to associate themselves with Sytner and this goes to show priority number one to them is money.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> It's inconceivable they don't already know.
> 
> The fact is Audi will continue to associate themselves with Sytner and this goes to show priority number one to them is money.


Only really the tip of the iceberg, Sytner are massive and have dealerships for most brands...Mercedes, BMW jaguar and more. Owned by Penske I think. It's not really a one dealership operation. Appalling and could these practices be happening elsewhere?

Just shocking. No brand should have association with them until Sytner take some action


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Whats most shocking is that Sytner Group has just been declared as one of the best companies in the country to work for - defies belief


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Is it just me but I get this sense that the horrible cowardly bullies that made his working day a living hell will most likely show no remorse and be unaffected by this.


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

Poor lad, I'm all for having a laugh and a bit of banter at work but since when was setting fire to someone acceptable? 
Hopefully this story will spread enough that it hurts Sytner in some way. I fear it will find it's way under the carpet though.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Audi Uk's Official statement

'Press release

Audi UK statement

May 25, 2017

At Audi UK, we remain deeply saddened by the tragic death of George Cheese in 2015 and wish to reiterate our heartfelt condolences to his family and friends.

The inquest heard very personal and painful accounts of events leading to George's death encompassing all aspects of his life, including his time working for Sytner at its dealership in Reading. We are very sorry for the huge loss felt by all those so tragically affected.

The inquest concluded that a number of factors contributed to George's death. However, we want to make it clear that both Audi UK and Sytner absolutely condemn any behaviour which is detrimental to the well-being of employees in any of our franchises.'

https://www.audi.co.uk/reading-statement

Unbelievable ! :doublesho


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

... and we couldn't give a toss right upto the moment that it starts to affect our bottom line.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> Audi Uk's Official statement
> 
> 'Press release
> 
> ...


That's really poor that the excuses have gone right up as high as Audi UK.

Using his depression as an excuse is shocking. The fact they were bullying him knowing he was in a bad place was a terrible thing to do. Now for Audi to stand behind the other factors as being an important factor is shocking.

Bullying a guy in such a bad position makes it even worse, not a valid excuse to worm out of responsibility.

The hole is getting deeper. Hopefully enough people take enough action to make it hurt Sytner and Audi.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Lugy said:


> Poor lad, I'm all for having a laugh and a bit of banter at work but since when was setting fire to someone acceptable?
> Hopefully this story will spread enough that it hurts Sytner in some way. I fear it will find it's way under the carpet though.


This is what I think of 'banter'; what Sytner did was systematic targeting and abuse.






If they treated an animal/pet like this, more action would have been taken.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Bristle Hound said:


> Audi Uk's Official statement
> https://www.audi.co.uk/reading-statement
> Unbelievable ! :doublesho


Obviously the contract between Audi and Sytner doesn't cover 'bringing the Audi brand into disrepute'

Probably covers sales targets, back handers and bonuses though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Is there a Police investigation yet? Surly there's enough evidence for a very straightforward conviction? It's been accepted that they set this young lad on fire!!

As this story has made it a national newspaper I wonder if a certain exceptionally high profile family (husband/wife/brother) who are actively campaigning mental health issues are aware? It'd be interesting to hear their views.

Very very sad state of affairs and the responses are a real display of what's wrong with the morals and ethics of (big) business these days. Profit before all.

Makes my choice of next car brand one manufacturer less and car dealership one less.

Andy.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

c87reed said:


> The most worrying thing is that his co workers don't consider themselves to be in the wrong.


I know!

I reckon each and every one of them should be subjected to what they put George through. I'm honestly surprised some sort of mob hasn't gone down there and done them over - people are so quick to kick off about stuff in this country but when there is genuinely something they should be aggrieved about they do nothing!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mother-Goose said:


> I know!
> 
> I reckon each and every one of them should be subjected to what they put George through. I'm honestly surprised some sort of mob hasn't gone down there and done them over - people are so quick to kick off about stuff in this country but when there is genuinely something they should be aggrieved about they do nothing!


Wow.

Are you really suggesting that a mob should be bursting down the doors to attack employees at the garage? That's just plain stupid and I can't believe you've even posted that.

Since when was vigilante attacks common in this country?

On a number of occasions when situations go viral on the internet it has stirred people into carrying out a vigilante attacks. The issue is the people carrying out these vicious assaults as retaliation are scumbags themselves. There's been a few occasions when they either got the wrong person and what they thought to be true wasn't.

Responding to barbaric behaviour with the same behaviour makes you just as bad. There's ways of assisting with this situation, but promoting a baying mob just isn't it.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Think what also needs to be remembered here is that not every member of staff at the dealership would have been involved or even aware of what was going on. Turning up with a lynch mob is a little heavy handed. If people feel boycotting the place will go some way to getting justice for that young guy then that is really the way to go. 

The biggest worry here is that Sytner's haven't sacked at least the people who carried out the bullying and those responsible for them. I'm sure I'm not the only one who got workplace harrassment when they first started working, none of mine was physical abuse just hiding my lunch and trying to get me to go for the long stand and the short weight. Those guys at Sytners have gone so far beyond a bit of apprentice ribbing that I'm stunned that at least some of them aren't sitting looking for jobs or even looking at criminal charges.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Apparently the dealership have had someone from MIND go there to run a session on depression and staff now complete weekly feedback forms on their treatment

WOW - that is pathetic

This is a multi million pound turnover business. If staff and management need to be made aware of what should be obvious then they have no place in that business. As for weekly feedback forms - why, so anyone daring to say anything negative can be set fire to and humiliated


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Wow.
> 
> Are you really suggesting that a mob should be bursting down the doors to attack employees at the garage? That's just plain stupid and I can't believe you've even posted that.
> 
> ...


Na I was just trolling but I'm glad you replied with an eloquent and well structured response to it.

The vigilante justice element does bring an interesting topic to the fore though - if you thought it might happen to you, would you think twice about doing something? I'm just musing right now as it's an interesting conversation (if a bit off topic). I'd imagine you'd very soon end up in a gang situation like the cartels?


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Can't believe that Sytner or the staff involved had no action taken against them and to use his depression to get off is low. Just to top it off Audi then basically back them.Audi again show they care little about anyone as shown here. If I walked into a Audi stealership and punched a staff member then I would be arrested and charged with assault but it seems you can do it in the workplace and it's ok. RIP George


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Can't believe that Sytner or the staff involved had no action taken against them and to use his depression to get off is low. Just to top it off Audi then basically back them.Audi again show they care little about anyone as shown here. If I walked into a Audi stealership and punched a staff member then I would be arrested and charged with assault but it seems you can do it in the workplace and it's ok. RIP George


And that is the colossal injustice of it all isn't it? If you were the owners of the garage surely you'd be CCTV'ing every square inch of the premises to try and make sure it doesn't happen again, wouldn't you? Obviously there are our things you need to address but at least that's a decent start.

They clearly have a systemic issue there - I'm staggered that the workshop manager wasn't prosecuted for gross negligence or something?


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Tragic. Can't really say anything else.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Bristle Hound said:


> Audi Uk's Official statement
> 
> 'Press release
> 
> ...


Known in the trade as a non-apology apology. Nowhere is any responsibility taken for what that boy went through. I don't know how the reptile (lawyer?) who crafted that form of words can look at himself in the mirror, let alone the board of Sytner who must have approved it. Adds insult to injury.

Nothing else to add. It's all been said.

Peter


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

This was the done thing in dealerships, i saw it in the 90's whilst at Smithfield VAG in Digbeth B'ham, people hung upside down and then jetwashed with no clothes on...

I thought dealerships had clamped down on stuff like this......another reason never to use one.

RIP young man.

TBH if it was one of mine children I would make matters worse....animals only understand one thing and its not being talked to by a court.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> This was the done thing in dealerships, i saw it in the 90's whilst at Smithfield VAG in Digbeth B'ham, people hung upside down and then jetwashed with no clothes on...
> 
> I thought dealerships had clamped down on stuff like this......another reason never to use one.
> 
> ...


Do you know why that hazing culture existed? It's a bit beyond handing someone a spanner covered in grease for example - which you'd take as a prank. This sort of thing sounds really bizarre.


----------

